# Sticky finger [fun] with Glass Fibre



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I wanted an aerodynamic cover for my roof mounted TV aerial, its a bog standard 'house' type not the round flying saucer type - anyway, being tight fisted I thought I'd cover the aerial with glass fibre matting and make my own

- oh what fun it is trying to remove sticky glass fibre strands from the hands - it has a life of its own and seems to stick to anything [I made the mistake of scratching my nose & got some stuck there :? 
BTW, if anyone has used glass fibre & resin, have you noticed that whilst they give you plenty of resin the little container of hardener is never enough . . now I've got to brave the rain to go buy some more . . ho hum


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is soooo dumb it does't warrant a response :roll: :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bear1 said:


> This is soooo dumb it does't warrant a response :roll: :roll:


- 'Course its dumb . . par for the course for me but hey it takes all sorts to make up this diverse website


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

be interested to see it when finished.. cant quite picture it..

agree re: amount of hardener

and, looking at your nose, er..  no comment

John :twisted:

edit..

the picture reminds me very much of hobgoblin ale..


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

- 'Course its dumb . . par for the course for me but hey it takes all sorts to make up this diverse website[/quote]

Anyone who knows you Vic, knows that isn't true!! :wink:

Sharon

PS. Off topic, but I don't care tonight - say hi to Sylv for me x


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Will it ever work again [-o< [-o< [-o< :bad-words: :bad-words: 

Johnny F


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

bear1 said:


> This is soooo dumb it does't warrant a response :roll: :roll:


.....and THATS so rude it beggars belief!!!!!

Unless you've got something usefull. polite, helpfull or funny to say, DONT BOTHER!!!!!!!

Having had the pleasure of meeting Vicdicdoc I consider your response to be well out of order and unneccessary.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Of course its very rude, but as Vic says it takes all sorts.
Dont forget a pic when youv'e finished Vic, can't imagine what its going to look like. Especially with Vic firmly stuck to it, at least he'll be on the spot to adjust the direction. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Especially with Vic firmly stuck to it


I can just picture it now :-k :-k

Johnny F


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

After having an uncle that once super glued his top denture plate together immediately before replacing it  ........ only to have to go to hospital to have it removed after it welded itself to the roof of his mouth......... where people and adhesives of any kind are concerned nothing would surprise me now :roll: 
I do admit I cannot quite picture the finished cover and eagerly await a pic or two :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

OK - the challenge is on ! I'm halfway complete and although it looks a bit rough [it needs a final covering of smooth glass fibre tissue over the rougher matting] it IS going to be aerodynamic and looks a bit like a cross between a narrow snowboard and a l-o-n-g cycle saddle . . hard to imagine it isn't it :? 
Its got to be shaped that way to stop the wind getting underneath. 
[The things I do to keep my brain cell busy - and save a few bob, I'm a sad bugger  but in the famous words of Cathrine Tate "Do I care" ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope your wearing a mask vic :happyhippy: :happyhippy: :happyhippy: :happyhippy: you know what fumes can do..

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I hope your wearing a mask vic :happyhippy: :happyhippy: :happyhippy: :happyhippy: you know what fumes can do..
> 
> Johnny F


The fumes the fumes - better than [weed ] :silly: . . I just love the world and horses and old ladies pushing shopping trollys and queuing and caravanners and . . - Wow - time for some fresh air I think before I get carried away


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

bear1 said:


> This is soooo dumb it does't warrant a response :roll: :roll:


But you gave it one anyway :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great story Vic. I hope that Sylv doesn't start excersising on top of it mate :lol: Like others I am desperate to see pictures of the finished article................................

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Keith, I'll try anything [once] . . today a TV aerial cover - tomorrow invade Poland :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Having seen Vic's housing/cover/shade for his TomTom GPS I can say that he is anything but dumb. Having designed and built his own SOG I am sure his latest project will be the bees knees. Having mastered the art of fibeglassing I expect to see the front his Hymer looking like a French TGV train.
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

SidT said:


> I expect to see the front his Hymer looking like a French TGV train.


Now there's an idea :sign7: :sign7: and aerodynamic as well.

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ah, I'm embarrassed at some of the replies  , really folks, I'm just one of your down to earth basement geniuses :silly: who dreams of inventing the impossible . . . [remember the mad professor who invented 'Flubber'] ? so far I've developed the DIY SOG, portable solar powered parking lights, TomTom shade and a couple of other near useless bits. . .The one thing I can't do - is getting Sylvia to empty the WC cassette !
My filosofy [ :wink: ] is if you don't try - you don't know if you can do it [what ever 'do it' is] & I'll try anything . . as to turning the front of my Hymer into a TVG look-alike - Hhmm, that will have to wait till it stops raining.

There are MANY brilliant knowledgeable people on this site who can provide answers to the most technical questions . . I'm not one of them, infact I'm one of the very few nutters [but I pays me £10 quid membership fee !

Time for some more fresh air :transformer: ropellerhead:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> The one thing I can't do - is getting Sylvia to empty the WC cassette !


Same here. I wonder how many spouses do empty the bog? My missus says its a man :roll: :roll: thing.

Johnny F


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been known to empty the cassette once or twice but when it is full I can't carry it........
Glenn doesn't make beds or do ironing or drive the van........ fair trade :wink: 
Vic I am looking forward to seeing your creation especially after your description of using fibre glass 8O 

Tina


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Vic can't come to the computer right now as he has stuck himself to his workbench :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Vic can't come to the computer right now as he has stuck himself to his workbench :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Johnny F


mmmm, mmm,mmm mmm [glass fibre sealed my lips for once :?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't know if this will work with the offending material, but have you tried fairy liquid on your hands? I know it works on your finger if you are smoothing off that silicone stuff you put round baths.....worth a go.

I empty the cassette, make the beds, do the driving,plan everything, pack everything check the oil, argue with Fiat techies etc...anyone want to swap my useless hubby for one that works (he is excellent at computers and plays footie with the dog to keep him out from under my feet ho yes and his saving grace..he kills spiders for me!)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . well, I've 'made' the TV aerial fibreglass cover but I don't know if I've got the nerve to post the picture for all to see :? to me it looks like a cross between a Tracy Emin 'work of art' and a complete F -up . . .
Mind you, I can safely say that there is not another motorhome with a TV aerial like it in the whole world [this world - not sure about other worlds] - when I pluck up courage to post the pic you'll see what I mean :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Does it matter what it really looks like as long as the idea works. If an idea is sound and the end product is "rough" I am sure it wouldn't take much to "smooth" it to get a finished product.

Go on Vic, get the pictures posted.

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ready ? . . if you've a nervous disposition don't look, 
You need to hum the theme for the film "Jaws" . . 'Da Dum, Da Dum, DaDmDaDumDaDum' . . .

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

<

< . . The questions is, with this mounted on the roof of my van would you park next to me or deny you know me :?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

he he he - thats cool! Nice one Vic!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nowt wrong with that Vic. Snappy idea, one which others could get their teeth into if they wanted a project   

Johnny F


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Very good is it a permanant fixture or do you remove it to use it?


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

i think its really cool, at least no one can say your vehicle is boring...and i actually think it looks very professional. well done that man.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Nice one Vic, having built a couple of 50 ft GRP barges I know how sticky the medium can be .We used Acetone to clean the kit and on occasion our hands (not the safest way but quick) and the fumes the curing 'glass' gives off is a depressant so its just as well you are of a happy disposition! 
On a safety note too much hardener can cause the curing resin to overheat and combustion can occur so always follow the directions and not be tempted to put more in to 'speed up' the hardening time.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

It'll sit flush on the roof with the pole through the original fitting hole - one things for sure we'll be able to find our van amongst the thousands at future rallies. [its outside drying off in the sunshine next to the bird tables . . the poor little dicky birds keep flying down, see it & fly off again without feeding !

Sylvia says she's going to wear a brown paper bag over her head when we're out in the van so she's not recognised as being with the stupid one 8O ] - I wonder if she means me . . . ?

Suggestions please for the next project . . :wink:


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

"Morris Dancing" The embarrasment factor will make the paper bag surplus to requirement. :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic. Streamlining the Hymer should keep you out of mischief for a while :lol: :lol: :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Sid . . except I'd need a hell of a lot of glass fibre & resin, and parking space twice as long as an RV !


----------

